# Black Belt Promotions



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm proud to announce the first Black Belt Modern Arnis for promotions for the WMAA. These were done on January 5, 2002. 

Kevin Black	3rd Degree US
Mike Rogers	3rd Degree US
Paul O'Grady	2nd Degree US
A. Paul Dawdy	2nd Degree Canada
Tim Murray	2nd Degree US
Primo Luciano	1st Degree  US
Mike Milazzo	1st Degree  US
Gene Cunningham	1st Degree  US
George Harris	1st Degree  US
Jason Arnold	1st Degree  Canada

These are the first ten using our new diplomas designed by Ed Parker Jr. I am proud of our members. I'm looking forward to our next grading at the WMAA camp in May.

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 17, 2002)

Congrats to your students and to you too as well, Renegade!

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2002)

Congratulations to all. I look forward to meeting some of them at the camp.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 26, 2002)

Congrats Icepick, your poster is spiffy!  

    - Kyle


----------

